# American Idol Anyone?



## largenlovely (May 6, 2008)

I have no idea where this post should go lol, so i'm gonna stick it here.

Anyone been keeping up with the show? I was SOOOOOOOOO glad to see Brooke finally get kicked off last week. I thought she was horrible. I'm hoping all the teeny boppers stay off the lines and Jason goes this week. 

I think it should come down to the two David's...i like David Cook best, but man that David Archuleta is awesome too


----------



## CAMellie (May 6, 2008)

DAVID COOK...FTW!! :bow:


----------



## JoyJoy (May 6, 2008)

Final three: The Davids and Syesha. They're all three supremely talented. 

I predict the final two will be The Davids, but I think Cook will win, only because of Archuleta's age. Little "Archie" really won me over tonight, though, especially with "Love Me Tender".


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 6, 2008)

I agree with you, Joy. I've not been into David Archuleta so far, until tonight. Both his performances were great, and I actually liked them. I'm cheering for David Cook, though. He's got "it."


----------



## largenlovely (May 6, 2008)

that's what i think too...Syesha is so stinking cute and has so much personality. She's very likeable and does sing very well. I'm worried though that all those crying teenage girls will be blowing up the phone lines for Jason and Syesha will be out because of that. She definitely deserves to be in the top three.

I also think it will come down to the two David's though in the end. 



JoyJoy said:


> Final three: The Davids and Syesha. They're all three supremely talented.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 6, 2008)

I know nothing about american idol, i just want to put in my 2 cents...

GO DUDE WITH THE DREADS, LOCK BROTHER FOR LIFE

That is all... I will now return to my existence of loathing reality TV like this


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 6, 2008)

*DAVID COOK ROCKS* :smitten:


----------



## largenlovely (May 6, 2008)

oh man...listen to him sing and THEN come back and tell us that lol



KnottyOne said:


> I know nothing about american idol, i just want to put in my 2 cents...
> 
> GO DUDE WITH THE DREADS, LOCK BROTHER FOR LIFE
> 
> That is all... I will now return to my existence of loathing reality TV like this


----------



## largenlovely (May 7, 2008)

Wooohooooo They FINALLY got it right... i was doubting the voters when the Australian fella left ..and then even more so when Jason and Brooke stayed on there so long, but Jason's finally gone and we got a good top three


----------



## dragorat (May 7, 2008)

*Jason,Syesha & David Cook should have ALL been gone a long time ago....The final 3 should have been the Aussie,Carly & little David.*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 7, 2008)

I AM GLAD Jason is gone......I'm still hoping David Cook for the win


----------



## mossystate (May 8, 2008)

Yup..Cook should win it. More than any of these singers, I believe that he believes what he is singing.

The Aussie guy was ok, but he was too into his ' style '. Sometimes I would watch him and he would stray from his lizzard hips act, and then it was like he woke up and returned to it..*L*

Little David. He has a...nice voice..but..eh...boooooring, and can only do the zzzzzzzzz inducing ballads..which is ok..but..........................sorry, I nodded off. He also sounds a bit Kermit The Frog. The breathing thing would be tough to listen to if it were right in your ears.

Syesha...cute as a bugs ass...forgettable voice.

I have not finished watching..but...knew it would be Jason. He kinda reminded me of Vinnie Barbarino(sp). Just a whiff of it on his face..and also the voice..hehe.


----------



## largenlovely (May 8, 2008)

didn't mean to ruin it for ya...was just overly excited to see Jason go. 

I think i may have been caught up in the Aussie guys style as well hehe, but i also dug his voice. 

David Archuleta can be a bit boring, but his voice is so relaxing and he's such a cutie patootie. It's rare that he's off pitch too and does have the american idol factor in that he's appealing to the young girls...then again, i suppose so was Sanjaia *sp*

After Andrew Lloyd Weber's appearance on the show, i gotta say that i think he was right and Syesha would do great on broadway. She's talented for sure, but maybe not in the "american idol" kind of way. 

David Cook though has totally got the "it" factor. The way he can re-arrange a piece of music is just awesome...makes me wanna keep watching to see what he comes up with. 



mossystate said:


> Yup..Cook should win it. More than any of these singers, I believe that he believes what he is singing.
> 
> The Aussie guy was ok, but he was too into his ' style '. Sometimes I would watch him and he would stray from his lizzard hips act, and then it was like he woke up and returned to it..*L*
> 
> ...


----------



## largenlovely (May 8, 2008)

BLASPHEMY!!!! lol...David Cook is awesome 

carly was cute and all, but something about her reminded me of Celine Dione who i HATE 



dragorat said:


> *Jason,Syesha & David Cook should have ALL been gone a long time ago....The final 3 should have been the Aussie,Carly & little David.*


----------



## dragorat (May 8, 2008)

I'm sorry but to me most of the time all David Cook does is scream.Most of the songs he's done that I knew the song he has totally ruined.I know they are supposed to make the songs their own to show their abilities but he has none.Although I'm sorry to say he probably WILL end up winning.Syesha has a decent voice.As Randy said on the ALW show Show tunes seem to be her thing.But all in all she is #4 of the top 4 women...Carly,Brooke & Kathy Lee(the other little blonde,I think that was her name) being before her in that order.Of course these are our own opinions....


----------



## LisaInNC (May 8, 2008)

Ok I definitely think Jason stayed waaaaaaaaaay too long...Bless his heart he was HOT but that child could not sing. I like the Davids, but Carly was my pick. Since she is gone I dont really pay it much attention now.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> David Archuleta can be a bit boring, but his voice is so relaxing and he's such a cutie patootie. It's rare that he's off pitch too and does have the american idol factor in that he's appealing to the young girls...then again, i suppose so was Sanjaia *sp*
> 
> After Andrew Lloyd Weber's appearance on the show, i gotta say that i think he was right and Syesha would do great on broadway. She's talented for sure, but maybe not in the "american idol" kind of way.
> 
> David Cook though has totally got the "it" factor. The way he can re-arrange a piece of music is just awesome...makes me wanna keep watching to see what he comes up with.



LNL DITTO ALL THE WAY HERE GF....I couldn't agree more with all your points of view....David Archuleta although cute as a button is a little too *DISNEY* for me...and David Cook can spin the hella everything he touches is golden...and yes Syesha...look out broadway..she can go now...


----------



## JoyJoy (May 8, 2008)

I was watching some non-idol videos on youtube last night of David A. I get why people call him boring, and I think the Disney reference is pretty close, too. After watching those videos, though, what I see is a kid who hasn't fully come into himself as a person, who was raised to be polite always, but who has a passion and great talent for the music. When he sings or plays, he's in "the zone" and is excellent, but once it's over, the passion goes back into it's box and he becomes the little proper, polite young boy again, and sometimes for us, the fans, the little boy carries over into his performances. I'd love to see him in a few years when he really lets it all out, but I'm all for David C. winning.


----------



## largenlovely (May 8, 2008)

lmao reminded me of what people say about southerners who start off with bless his heart lol...."bless his heart.....he's just as tone deaf as Helen Keller in the church choir "...i dunno..just made that up..but the bless his heart made me laugh hehe

yes i know i'm going to hell for saying that....gotta post THIS guy again lol





LisaInNC said:


> Ok I definitely think Jason stayed waaaaaaaaaay too long...Bless his heart he was HOT but that child could not sing. I like the Davids, but Carly was my pick. Since she is gone I dont really pay it much attention now.



View attachment satan.jpg


----------



## largenlovely (May 8, 2008)

yeah that's what i was looking for...definitely too Disney for me



HDANGEL15 said:


> David Archuleta although cute as a button is a little too *DISNEY* for me


----------



## largenlovely (May 8, 2008)

I hope the kid doesn't peak too young...ya know how some people start early and are gone after so many years. I agree it would be better to see him when he's older and has more experience under his belt



JoyJoy said:


> I was watching some non-idol videos on youtube last night of David A. I get why people call him boring, and I think the Disney reference is pretty close, too. After watching those videos, though, what I see is a kid who hasn't fully come into himself as a person, who was raised to be polite always, but who has a passion and great talent for the music. When he sings or plays, he's in "the zone" and is excellent, but once it's over, the passion goes back into it's box and he becomes the little proper, polite young boy again, and sometimes for us, the fans, the little boy carries over into his performances. I'd love to see him in a few years when he really lets it all out, but I'm all for David C. winning.


----------



## LisaInNC (May 8, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> lmao reminded me of what people say about southerners who start off with bless his heart lol...."bless his heart.....he's just as tone deaf as Helen Keller in the church choir "...i dunno..just made that up..but the bless his heart made me laugh hehe
> 
> yes i know i'm going to hell for saying that....gotta post THIS guy again lol



I always say bless his/her heart before I say something mean about someone. I love being southern...


----------



## JoyJoy (May 26, 2008)

Thought some of you Archuletta fans might enjoy these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6fKno0FVkY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6InpRCfkwyM&feature=related


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 17, 2009)

Bump!

Anyone watching the current season? Tonight was the first live episode, with the first 12 contestants, what did you think? Who failed, who's going to move forward?


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 17, 2009)

Unfortunately, Tatiana seems like she'll make it. Notice how much extra time they spend with her. I guess she makes 'good theatre', gag. I'm sorry, but girlfriend isn't as good as she thinks she is and her mugging for the camera is reminiscent of Norma Desmond, her tenuous grip on reality and an ever present undercurrent of desperation.


----------



## Buffie (Feb 17, 2009)

Mr. Buffie went out on an early limb tonight... way WAY out... and says that Danny Gokey will be in the final four by the end of the season. 

As for Idol, I've been tweeting about it on Twitter. Omg, so addicted to Twitter.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 17, 2009)

[email protected] rep 

I'm soooooooooooooooooo a Danny Gokey fan. I think they should all just go ahead and give up and let him have the title. 

I think they're only picking 3 or 4 out of all those people aren't they?

1) Danny Gokey all the way
2)I liked that Braddy guy..the 2nd one who got up to sing.
3) I can't remember her name, but that lil tiny blonde girl with the pink tips in her hair
4) Anoop DOG!!!! I love anoop lol




Buffie said:


> Mr. Buffie went out on an early limb tonight... way WAY out... and says that Danny Gokey will be in the final four by the end of the season.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 17, 2009)

Tatiana...where to begin..... lol

She's good i think..but you're totally right..they just want her around for the entertainment value. That girl is completely off her rocker lol Did you see how hard she tried to restrain herself. She was ooooobviously holding herself in check tonight lol.. "oh i'm not like that..." LOL 




MissToodles said:


> Unfortunately, Tatiana seems like she'll make it. Notice how much extra time they spend with her. I guess she makes 'good theatre', gag. I'm sorry, but girlfriend isn't as good as she thinks she is and her mugging for the camera is reminiscent of Norma Desmond, her tenuous grip on reality and an ever present undercurrent of desperation.


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 17, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> Tatiana...where to begin..... lol
> 
> She's good i think..but you're totally right..they just want her around for the entertainment value. That girl is completely off her rocker lol Did you see how hard she tried to restrain herself. She was ooooobviously holding herself in check tonight lol.. "oh i'm not like that..." LOL


 
I think people will keep her around for the annoyance factor, a la Sanjaya. The three I thought were best were Braddy, the blond/pink hair chick (can't remember her name) and Danny Gokey. I really like Michael Sarver, but I don't think he will advance, he wasn't as good as Braddy and Gokey. I can't believe I am actually watching this program, by the way, I haven't watched it since the Clay/Ruben year.


----------



## Buffie (Feb 17, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> Tatiana...where to begin..... lol
> 
> She's good i think..but you're totally right..they just want her around for the entertainment value. That girl is completely off her rocker lol Did you see how hard she tried to restrain herself. She was ooooobviously holding herself in check tonight lol.. "oh i'm not like that..." LOL



She was soooo mellow tonight. WTF? I think someone put NyQuil in her coffee earlier in the day. 

Somewhere there's a very nice cabaret missing its headline act...



Edited to add:
At that silly Vote for teh Wurst site, they're gunning for Danny Gokey. Beware. Crazy Tati is the hit of the evening, although I think the honor should have gone to poor Stevie. Guess she's not looney-acting enough for their tastes.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm going for Anoop-dawg! I like his style and "soulful" sound. I always go for those guys in this show. But they never make it. He's my fav by far!


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 18, 2009)

wasn't that soooooooooo sad!!! The girl can actually sing, but she tooooooooootally bombed. i think she got in front of all those people and just freaked out. Which..i woulda too!! 

You could hear her voice shaking at times. I think everyone wound up feeling sorry for her. poor girl. 



Buffie said:


> although I think the honor should have gone to poor Stevie. Guess she's not looney-acting enough for their tastes.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 18, 2009)

oh i like him a lot too

I think Gokey and Braddy have him beat...but...i still love the Anoopster hehe



Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm going for Anoop-dawg! I like his style and "soulful" sound. I always go for those guys in this show. But they never make it. He's my fav by far!


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 18, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm going for Anoop-dawg! I like his style and "soulful" sound. I always go for those guys in this show. But they never make it. He's my fav by far!



Think he has a really good voice. And although I know it's not a personality contest (okay maybe it is, dammit!) I like his slightly nerdy affect. 
http://www.seriouseats.com/2009/02/anoop-desais-60page-college-honors-thesis-on.html

Hmm, I didn't think any of the girls 'brought it' but the night is still young.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 18, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> Tatiana...where to begin..... lol
> 
> She's good i think..but you're totally right..they just want her around for the entertainment value. That girl is completely off her rocker lol Did you see how hard she tried to restrain herself. She was ooooobviously holding herself in check tonight lol.. "oh i'm not like that..." LOL



For some reason, I could see a drag queen sort of do a parody of her. Oh my god, when she tries to do those sexy poses, I cringe. I seriously, seriously cringe for that poor girl. Except I think she's a total narricist so I can't feel too sorry for her.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello, My name is T-Bear and.... and I am an American Idol addict, Thank you


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 18, 2009)

hahahaha i could see that too..all i can do when she comes on is shake my head with my mouth hanging open going "omg she's fucking nuts" repeatedly lol



MissToodles said:


> For some reason, I could see a drag queen sort of do a parody of her. Oh my god, when she tries to do those sexy poses, I cringe. I seriously, seriously cringe for that poor girl. Except I think she's a total narricist so I can't feel too sorry for her.




that's one of the things i like most about him too



MissToodles said:


> I like his slightly nerdy affect.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> Think he has a really good voice. And although I know it's not a personality contest (okay maybe it is, dammit!) I like his slightly nerdy affect.
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2009/02/anoop-desais-60page-college-honors-thesis-on.html
> 
> Hmm, I didn't think any of the girls 'brought it' but the night is still young.



Now THAT is just awesome. This guy is just Fun with a capital F. 

And I agreed, the girls were... lacking, last night. I think the girls almost always start off a little weaker than the guys, but there's always one or two that really take off when you get to the final 12.

Could you guys on this thread do me a favor and tell me what the results are this week? All I have on my tv right now is one long infomercial, repeating in English and Spanish alternatively, telling me how my FOX channel has switched to Digital. :doh:


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 18, 2009)

hahahaha poor guy..you didn't make the switch? they told everyone about it for nearly a year lol

I'm sure we'll all be talking about the results 



Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Could you guys on this thread do me a favor and tell me what the results are this week? All I have on my tv right now is one long infomercial, repeating in English and Spanish alternatively, telling me how my FOX channel has switched to Digital. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> hahahaha poor guy..you didn't make the switch? they told everyone about it for nearly a year lol
> 
> I'm sure we'll all be talking about the results



Didn't think going out and buying a converter box for one channel was really worth the investment.  But it's all good. I'll still get my Idol fix.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Feb 18, 2009)

I caught it last night, though I hadn't been watching regularly. 
I loved that young woman with the blonde hair with pink in it. Who "busted from her shell" apparently.
If I ever watch this season again, I'll totally route for her.


----------



## Buffie (Feb 18, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Hello, My name is T-Bear and.... and I am an American Idol addict, Thank you



On behalf of myself and the rest of the cult, welcome to our circle. :blink:


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 18, 2009)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan i was disappointed with the oil rig dude..i don't think he shoulda been there.

Ricky Braddy shoulda made it i think. Oh well..maybe next year.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 18, 2009)

In case ya haven't heard yet....

1) Girl with pink hair
2) oil rig guy
3) Danny Gokey



Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Could you guys on this thread do me a favor and tell me what the results are this week?


----------



## Buffie (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor Crazy Tatiana. Hopefully the show will pay for a really good therapist or at least find her a nice cruise line who is hiring entertainment.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 18, 2009)

hahahhaha i kept waiting for her to run tackle danny gokey, steal the mic to try to sing again and then POSE ...then security having to drag her out kicking and screaming. No such luck lol



Buffie said:


> Poor Crazy Tatiana. Hopefully the show will pay for a really good therapist or at least find her a nice cruise line who is hiring entertainment.


----------



## Ash (Feb 18, 2009)

I love the oil rig guy just because he seems like a real dude. 

But Danny...jesus am I in lust with that voice.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2009)

There's still hope. If I read things correctly on the website, the judges will pick their favorite "runner ups" for this week (I'm assuming one per judge) and they'll get to compete in a "wild card" week after the next 2 groups of contestants go. So, we may not be saying goodbye to Tatiannoying (and we BETTER not be saying goodbye to Anoop).

Of course, I looked all that up about a week ago. I don't know how accurate that is. I'm surprised the girl with the red tips made it, but I admittedly missed her performance.

And though I kinda like the Oil Rig guy, I really don't see him lasting too long in the final 12. He's not much for performing. Good voice, but he's not an American Idol.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 18, 2009)

oh yeah..i think he's a nice guy and he can sing well, he just didn't do that good last night i don't think.

me too!! Danny Gokey makes me drool hehe



Ashley said:


> I love the oil rig guy just because he seems like a real dude.
> 
> But Danny...jesus am I in lust with that voice.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 18, 2009)

oh that's good news!! I hope they bring Ricky Braddy back too

but yeah...i so dig anoop so i'm rooting for him as well



Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> There's still hope. If I read things correctly on the website, the judges will pick their favorite "runner ups" for this week (I'm assuming one per judge) and they'll get to compete in a "wild card" week after the next 2 groups of contestants go. So, we may not be saying goodbye to Tatiannoying (and we BETTER not be saying goodbye to Anoop).


----------



## LisaInNC (Feb 18, 2009)

Sweet baby Jesus, I am so glad that Tatianna girl is gone. She is seriously unstable. Paula Abdul, beef up security, you have another fruitloop on your hands. 
I like Danny, but I am not sure if its cause I want to sleep with him or I like his voice.
The oil guy (this sad we dont know his name) he reminds of that one guy who made it to like the top 4 that one season. The military guy. Josh something or other.
The pink hair girl she is ok, but not fantastic. I dont see her going far.
Anoop better be brought back. I lurved him.
Ultimately, I am pulling for the blind guy. He has it in the bag.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 18, 2009)

really?? i love the blind guys story, and i want him to do well because of it but ........

i am actually surprised he wound up making it as far as he has already. 



LisaInNC said:


> Ultimately, I am pulling for the blind guy. He has it in the bag.


----------



## LisaInNC (Feb 18, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> really?? i love the blind guys story, and i want him to do well because of it but ........
> 
> i am actually surprised he wound up making it as far as he has already.



He has a fantastic voice. When he sang with his piano...my panties fell off.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 18, 2009)

ROFLMAO!!! I don't even have a response for that hahahahhahah

except for that you just got "making me snort" rep lol



LisaInNC said:


> He has a fantastic voice. When he sang with his piano...my panties fell off.


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 18, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> The oil guy (this sad we dont know his name) he reminds of that one guy who made it to like the top 4 that one season. The military guy. Josh something or other.


 
Oil guy = Michael Sarver

Military Guy = Josh Gracin, He was #3 behind Clay Aiken and Ruben Studdard. His single Brass Bed, OMG Love it

I knew Pink hair girl would make it, and Danny, and even though I love Michael Sarver (nom), I though Braddy should have been picked. 

Tatiannoying, THANK GOD she didn't get through, and please GOD don't let her be the wild card pick. I wish I could have been behind the scenes after the cameras stopped rolling to see her completely melt down, that would have been awesome.:doh:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 18, 2009)

I hate this new system!


----------



## Buffie (Feb 24, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> hahahhaha i kept waiting for her to run tackle danny gokey, steal the mic to try to sing again and then POSE ...then security having to drag her out kicking and screaming. No such luck lol



If she did that, she would get her own show on Fox... 

When Pageant Queens ATTACK!

Something like this - 







Plus this - 






Equals this -


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, I was so totally UNDERwhelmed tonight! The redhaired chick, the welder and the last guy were the only ones that I liked, everyone else was terrible. I hope and pray Norman Gentle does NOT get through, he really makes me mad. He is mocking and wasting such a chance!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 25, 2009)

Buffie said:


> Mr. Buffie went out on an early limb tonight... way WAY out... and says that Danny Gokey will be in the final four by the end of the season.
> 
> As for Idol, I've been tweeting about it on Twitter. Omg, so addicted to Twitter.



I love Twitter too, Buffie! (It's very adictive!)

And I'm in complete agreement with Mr. Buffie. I just adore Danny Gokey, and want to see him do well. I thought Ricky Braddy should have gotten through, but the other 2 that did were good. 

Week 2:

I also like Allison. The 16 yr old redhead that sang Heart. She was amazing!!

Norman Gentle - he's got balls to be true to who he is. And I am guessing that he will end up with something good from this, but there is no way that he could win. He doesn't offend me - I think he is funny and entertaining, and he reminds me of Jerry Lewis. (I think someone one the show said that too.)

And, yes I am an "Idol-holic" as well.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 26, 2009)

Adam (he was last up tonite) and Danny have been my faves since the original auditions. Still are!

Last week I wanted Danny, the gal who won and Braddy. Was not happy about Michael getting through. Well there is always the wildcard round. Does anyone know how that will work?

This week I want Adam (obviously!) and any 2 of these 3: Allison, Kris and Megan.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 26, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Last week I wanted Danny, the gal who won and Braddy. Was not happy about Michael getting through. Well there is always the wildcard round. Does anyone know how that will work?



I looked all that up before the final 36, and they weren't very clear on it. They just said that America would vote in the top 3 from each group of 12, and then the judges would pick their favorites from each group to be in the wild card week. They didn't say who would pick what, or how many they'd pick or anything like that... I came to the conclusion that they would want it to be a lot like the other 3 weeks. Sounded silly if they just picked one, and had a wildcard week of 3 people... and with there now being 4 judges, if they each pick one wild card singer from each group of 12, they'd get another group of 12. So until I find out otherwise, I'm assuming each judge will nominate one (different) person from each group to the wild card week, and then America again votes in the top 3.

But in all honesty, who would want to be a wild card singer, when the other 9 contestants in the final 12 have already proven they get America's votes? It's nice the judges get a say finally, but it wouldn't surprise me if the 3 wild cards are the first three to go.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 26, 2009)

i was late to the game and missed this post but THAT made me laugh....HARD lol



Buffie said:


> If she did that, she would get her own show on Fox...
> 
> When Pageant Queens ATTACK!
> 
> ...


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 26, 2009)

this week was tough for the guys i thought...NONE of them impressed me. I just can't get over that guy Adam, everyone seems to like him but he grates on my nerves. 

I looooove Norman Gentle, but i agree that he's ruining other people's chances. I DO hope that he gets something out of this. He would do so well in comedic musical theater of some sort. I have said that too Sandie..i totally see Jerry Lewis and can hear it in his voice at times even. 

I don't know names, but i loved the 16 yr old girl with the red hair who sang _Alone_ that was fabulous, but I also really liked the Blonde cutesy girl with the arm tat who sang _Put your Records on_ and the other girl who sang _Betty Davis Eyes_. So blah..i hate to see any of those girls get cut.

As for the guys...ugh..they all sucked in my opinion lol. The only one that i thought stood out a little more than the others was the guy who sang _Man in the Mirror_. Which i totally expected him to fail at that...i've never heard anyone get up and sing a Michael Jackson song decently, besides Michael Jackson that is. So..gotta give the boy some credit i suppose.


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 26, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> I looooove Norman Gentle, but i agree that he's ruining other people's chances. I DO hope that he gets something out of this. He would do so well in comedic musical theater of some sort. I have said that too Sandie..i totally see Jerry Lewis and can hear it in his voice at times even.


 

I don't think he's ruining anyone else's chances, I think he's wasting his OWN chance to show how talented he really is. I like him, I think he's really funny, but he should have played it straight yesterday and wowed the audience. He can be funny after he wins his record deal.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 26, 2009)

well the thing is, is i don't think his voice alone could get him anywhere...

If he weren't so funny he probably wouldn't still be around. Based on his singing alone..eeehhhh...ya know? But mix that with his humor and he's very entertaining and someone that people want to keep watching. So i think he's probably getting votes from people who want to continue seeing him every week, but know that he doesn't have true "american idol" potential. 



PamelaLois said:


> I don't think he's ruining anyone else's chances, I think he's wasting his OWN chance to show how talented he really is. I like him, I think he's really funny, but he should have played it straight yesterday and wowed the audience. He can be funny after he wins his record deal.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 26, 2009)

okay I finally figured out who Normal Gentle reminds me of:

someone here will get it! 

View attachment 250px-LorneAngel.jpg


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 26, 2009)

I am not naming names in case some people haven't seen the show tonight.......


Well, I think the right three made it through tonight. I am looking forward to next week, there are a lot of contestants with great personality. And some that even have talent. I am rooting for the blind guy, can't remember his name. 

discuss...............


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm late to the game because I haven't been able to watch, but I caught the last 30 minutes tonight. I don't remember his name, but that guy who sang last made my ears bleed. 

I'm looking forward to watching next week!


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 26, 2009)

hahhahaha seriously..it wasn't anything but a bunch of shrieking!! I can't stand that guy. His name is Adam something or other. 

I was disappointed that Megan didn't make it but i bet they'll bring her back on a wildcard. I think she should've been up there before the Adam guy



JoyJoy said:


> I don't remember his name, but that guy who sang last made my ears bleed.


----------



## Buffie (Feb 26, 2009)

Booo! Norman Gentle didn't make it. Tsk tsk. I don't care, I'll buy his records anyway! LoLz. Srsly, he should do a one-man show. He's too cute!

Why was that one girl dressed like a lumberjack hooker?

Almost all the songs last night were wrong wrong wrong. "Satisfaction"? Like who sings that to show off vocal chops? That's like making Kraft Mac n Cheese to show off your skills as a chef. Helllooooo?

Hopefully next week is better.


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 27, 2009)

hahahhaa i noticed that too...last night she had on jean shorts with, if i'm remembering correctly, a tuxedo jacket. She definitely had a different sort of style hehe She's a cute girl though. 

i'm with you ..hopefully next week is better.




Buffie said:


> Why was that one girl dressed like a lumberjack hooker?
> 
> Hopefully next week is better.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 3, 2009)

Jorge actually inspired me to call in and vote. Usually i just don't bother and observe rather than participate, but wow..what a sweet kid and i thought he did a fabulous job!!!

I also voted for Lil Rounds, holy God she can sing!!! and she's just so likeable..she seems like someone i'd wanna hang out with. I think the entire show..the whole kit n caboodle is going to come down to her and Danny 

None of the judges seemed to like that lil blonde girl in the yellow dress that sang the country song, but i thought she did a good job. So i voted for her too.

i hated how they made fun of the poor dorky guy who knocked down the microphone and i can't help but like Nathan but they were making fun of him too. I think Paula more or less told him that he sang a "gay" version of the meatloaf song. I thought he could've done more with it, but he's still got a great voice.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 3, 2009)

Wasn't Jorge sweet? I wanted to hug him.

They were so much better this week. It's like can we cut some of the others and add more from tonight's round?

I'd pick Scott. His voice is so honest and joyful and he totally melts my heart. (And yeah, I would totally make out with him.) ~blushing giggles~ 

I would also pick Kristen McNamara because she is spunky and real.

Then I'd pick Lil Rounds for sure because her spirit is so wonderful. She charms my socks off!

I would also choose Ju'Not because his song was hawt. Meow!

Jorge, I'd have to pick him, too. He rocked it and he is adorable like Fez used to be on That 70's Show.

The dorky guy reminds Mr. Buffie and me of someone we are so glad to know therefore we like him, but that performance was kinda not great. However I bet he kicks ass on some Guitar Hero. Just seems like the type.

Also, raise your hand if you really really RLY wanted to see Simon wear Nathaniel's headband?

>>>All five fingers straight up high!<<< 

View attachment ai8-final-36_scott_040-500x398.jpg


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 4, 2009)

hahaha that would've been must see tv 

i'm not sure why Nathan keeps wearing that headband...surely he sees himself on TV....lol



Buffie said:


> Also, raise your hand if you really really RLY wanted to see Simon wear Nathaniel's headband?
> 
> >>>All five fingers straight up high!<<<


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, last night blew me away, so many good performances, how do you choose the top 3? Scott, Ju'not and Jorge? I would be thrilled to see any one of them move on, but please, can all of them? Some of the girls were really good, I loved Lil Rounds, fantastic.

Nathan, he kind of annoys me, the headband :blink: is just so stupid, I think the judges did a good job of holding back what they really wanted to say to the kid. He is musical theater defined.

It's too bad we couldn't just wipe last week off the stage and move all the good ones from tonight into their places. :doh:


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 4, 2009)

so they brought Tatiana back lol. I can't say i'm surprised because they probably figure she brings good ratings. I mean, she can sing pretty good and all, but seriously....seeeeeeeeeeeeeeriously lol

they pretty much brought back everyone that i wanted them to. I was worried at the end until they said ANOOP!!! I was like wooohoooo hehe


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> ...they pretty much brought back everyone that i wanted them to. I was worried at the end until they said ANOOP!!!



You took the words right outta my...um...fingers? I had popped in to type exactly that. Everyone I wanted got picked to come back tomorrow. YAY!


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 5, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> You took the words right outta my...um...fingers? I had popped in to type exactly that. Everyone I wanted got picked to come back tomorrow. YAY!


 
PU-LEEEEEZE?!?! Tatiannoying? OMG, why did they have to reward that freak with another chance? They should have given her spot to Ju'not, he was so good on Tuesday, I really hoped he would get a chance in the wild card round. But, like you both, I am SO glad to see Anoop! Also, Ricky Braddy, glad to see him back. In my opinion, the whole shootin' match is going to come down to Jorge and Lil. I think Scott will go far, but not win.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 5, 2009)

I promised a friend i'd go out tonight to hear her nephew's thrash metal band play (god help me lol) so i will be missing American Idol *sigh* 

i hope for a full review from you people  hehe


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 5, 2009)

My Tivo didn't get the end of the competition tonight, who made it?


----------



## Buffie (Mar 5, 2009)

PamelaLois said:


> My Tivo didn't get the end of the competition tonight, who made it?



Oh my gosh, mine didn't either. I had to look it up on Google.


http://www.nationalledger.com/artman/publish/article_272625238.shtml

Jasmine, Megan, Matt and Anoop are in.

But I CAN'T BELIEVE Ju'not didn't get a wild card chance. That's sooooo wrong.

Tatiana is the most charming wacko ever and I wish I could have seen her post-loss freak out. Damn you TiVo!!!!


----------



## Buffie (Mar 5, 2009)

Totally wrong and like... OMG... just totally wrong.

NSFBSK (language)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfDz7t6ITZ4


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 6, 2009)

oooooooohhhhhhhhhh no Ricky Braddy..i really liked him. Of course, i didn't getta watch it either, so ..i dunno how he did, but oh well...i like the rest of them, but i can't remember Matt for the life of me. 



Buffie said:


> Jasmine, Megan, Matt and Anoop are in.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 6, 2009)

PamelaLois said:


> My Tivo didn't get the end of the competition tonight, who made it?



I screamed at my TV!


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 11, 2009)

So? Who was good, who sucked tonight? I thought Matt freaking rocked! I didn't like most of the girls, except Alison. I was a bit disappointed in Anoop and Jorge tonight, I hope they don't get cut. I didn't like that Megan girl at all, and Adam just irritated me, I don't understand why the judges are so keen on him. He was just way over the top. I still love Scott, he is just so sweet

Discuss amongst yourselves............


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 11, 2009)

I love me some Adam and Danny.
Mmmmm mmm. :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 11, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I love me some Adam and Danny.
> Mmmmm mmm. :eat2::eat2::eat2:



Yes yes yes! Loved them both since day 1. 

Am I the only one who thought Jorge did great? I was shocked by the judges' comments.

Unfortunately, I am not feeling Matt. And I thought Kris was awful last night. but sooo cute.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 11, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yes yes yes! Loved them both since day 1.
> 
> Am I the only one who thought Jorge did great? I was shocked by the judges' comments.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am not feeling Matt. And I thought Kris was awful last night. but sooo cute.



Jorge has a fabulous voice, but the song was all wrong for him, I think. 

I love Megan - but also a bad song for her. Same for Anoop 

However, I'm a Danny fan all the way. He totally rocked PYT! He is amazing, and I'm thinking he's in the final 2. Just an early call on my part. 

Can't wait to find out what this "big twist to the competition" is tonight. It is supposed to involve the judges involvement? 

Should be interesting.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 11, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> Jorge has a fabulous voice, but the song was all wrong for him, I think.
> 
> I love Megan - but also a bad song for her. Same for Anoop
> 
> ...



Big twist?
I missed something.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 11, 2009)

Woooo!
I'm so excited after tonight's results!


It's awesome how everyone is helping Scott in the group routines. It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## NCDave (Mar 12, 2009)

So far, this is my favorite season ever - between Adam, Danny and Allison, this is going to be an amazing year!


----------



## LisaInNC (Mar 12, 2009)

Eh, I still love Scott, even though Danny totally ROCKED PYT....lol I even got up and did some hip swinging. We almost lost the lamp :doh:


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 17, 2009)

Adam is so bad that i have to mute it when he comes on. If i had to listen to him, i would probably run to my room, hide under the bed, cover my ears, close my eyes REAL tight and whimper. So..while i wish HE would be booted off next week, i doubt it will happen because he seems to have a lot of fans. (only God knows why)

I figure the 2 that we'll lose will be either the blind guy or Oil rig guy..i still can't ever remember their names.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 17, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> Adam is so bad that i have to mute it when he comes on. If i had to listen to him, i would probably run to my room, hide under the bed, cover my ears, close my eyes REAL tight and whimper. So..while i wish HE would be booted off next week, i doubt it will happen because he seems to have a lot of fans. (only God knows why)
> 
> I figure the 2 that we'll lose will be either the blind guy or Oil rig guy..i still can't ever remember their names.



It's just starting right now for me. Scott is blind guy. ;o) I can't remember oil rig guy either. Off to watch....

OK, he was up first - oil rig guy is Michael Sarver - and it's country week so he should do good.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 17, 2009)

oh sorry hehe...i forget that y'all are behind us over there 

Michael is good ...but....i dunno...this is a tight competition this year. There are just so many good ones up there (besides Adam of course lol) that it's gonna be close on all of them i think.

I just don't think him and Scott (and ADAM lol) are up to par with everyone else. 



Sandie S-R said:


> It's just starting right now for me. Scott is blind guy. ;o) I can't remember oil rig guy either. Off to watch....
> 
> OK, he was up first - oil rig guy is Michael Sarver - and it's country week so he should do good.


----------



## NCDave (Mar 17, 2009)

Darlin - I gotta respectfully disagree. ADAM IS AWESOME! First, ya gotta understand I love Johnny Cash. Usually I consider people remaking his songs to be tantamount to blasphemy. What Adam just did was game changing. He doesn't belong on American Idol because he's so far outside the game - so far above the other contestants that it's going to take a while for people to really appreciate his talent. I want this guy's album right now! He is the most amazing talent since Elvis... Seriously.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 17, 2009)

I understand that there are people who love him...but...there are also people who love Rush and i can't listen to them either lol

high pitched screeching isn't music to me...i admit that i didn't listen to Adam tonight. I just can't listen anymore..it grates on my nerves too badly.



NCDave said:


> Darlin - I gotta respectfully disagree. ADAM IS AWESOME! First, ya gotta understand I love Johnny Cash. Usually I consider people remaking his songs to be tantamount to blasphemy. What Adam just did was game changing. He doesn't belong on American Idol because he's so far outside the game - so far above the other contestants that it's going to take a while for people to really appreciate his talent. I want this guy's album right now! He is the most amazing talent since Elvis... Seriously.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 17, 2009)

Sandie S-R said:


> It's just starting right now for me. Scott is blind guy. ;o) I can't remember oil rig guy either. Off to watch....
> 
> OK, he was up first - oil rig guy is Michael Sarver - and it's country week so he should do good.



Hate to say it, but I think Michael Sarver might be going home. :s Ewww. I didn't like it. 

Also, raise your hand if you don't get the judges' love affair with Megan Joy Corkery or whatever her last name is. She sounds like a cat with acid reflux. Flu or not, she has sounded like that from the beginning. Bah.

Lastly, I have not taken much notice of Matt Giraud but that is no longer the case. He's got a new spot on my Happy List. Somewhere above Kris Allen but below Danny Gokey.

Adam isn't on the Happy List, but he's not on the Crappy List either. He's basically stuck on the "Death of Freddie Mercury must've left an opening in Queen and he is auditioning for it List".

Country night iz not mai flavr.


----------



## LisaInNC (Mar 17, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> oh sorry hehe...i forget that y'all are behind us over there
> 
> Michael is good ...but....i dunno...this is a tight competition this year. There are just so many good ones up there (besides Adam of course lol) that it's gonna be close on all of them i think.
> 
> I just don't think him and Scott (and ADAM lol) are up to par with everyone else.



OMG! Are you trying to be in big big trouble with me? I LOVE Scott! I thought Danny sucked balls tonight. He is usually so good. 
Anoop was fantastic! 
I have always thought Adam was not that great, but I think before the pics of him came out on the net, he had the little girl vote and now that they have cried theirselves to sleep over it, he has the gay vote. He will prolly make it to the top 5 just on that alone.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 17, 2009)

roflmao while i totally disagree with you, i gotta appreciate the analogy LOL

i loooooooooooooove her voice. 



Buffie said:


> Also, raise your hand if you don't get the judges' love affair with Megan Joy Corkery or whatever her last name is. She sounds like a cat with acid reflux. Flu or not, she has sounded like that from the beginning. Bah.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 17, 2009)

hahahaha i just can't help it...i don't see the Scott thang.....

but yeah, gotta say Anoop did a freaking fabulous job too.



LisaInNC said:


> OMG! Are you trying to be in big big trouble with me? I LOVE Scott! I thought Danny sucked balls tonight. He is usually so good.
> Anoop was fantastic!
> I have always thought Adam was not that great, but I think before the pics of him came out on the net, he had the little girl vote and now that they have cried theirselves to sleep over it, he has the gay vote. He will prolly make it to the top 5 just on that alone.


----------



## LisaInNC (Mar 17, 2009)

NCDave said:


> Darlin - I gotta respectfully disagree. ADAM IS AWESOME! First, ya gotta understand I love Johnny Cash. Usually I consider people remaking his songs to be tantamount to blasphemy. What Adam just did was game changing. He doesn't belong on American Idol because he's so far outside the game - so far above the other contestants that it's going to take a while for people to really appreciate his talent. I want this guy's album right now! He is the most amazing talent since Elvis... Seriously.



Dave, god bless ya, turn on your hearing aid next time Adam sings. You are missing something.


----------



## NCDave (Mar 17, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> roflmao while i totally disagree with you, i gotta appreciate the analogy LOL
> 
> i loooooooooooooove her voice.



My daughter agrees with you - she is a huge fan of her voice.






Oh.... and Adam rocks...!


----------



## NCDave (Mar 17, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Dave, god bless ya, turn on your hearing aid next time Adam sings. You are missing something.



I was about to recommend you do the same dear... It's you who's missing out on the magic of Adam Lambert...


----------



## LisaInNC (Mar 17, 2009)

NCDave said:


> I was about to recommend you do the same dear... It's you who's missing out on the magic of Adam Lambert...



There is not enough liquor in the world to make me think he sounds good.


----------



## NCDave (Mar 17, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> There is not enough liquor in the world to make me think he sounds good.



Tell ya what - when you come to my house for the BBQ, we'll put that theory to the test... ROFL!!!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 17, 2009)

it sounds like he's proposing torture!!!! lol



NCDave said:


> Tell ya what - when you come to my house for the BBQ, we'll put that theory to the test... ROFL!!!


----------



## NCDave (Mar 17, 2009)

Alabama's not *that* far from NC, L&L - come on over & join us!


Edit: after consulting a map... apparently it is quite far... bummer...


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 17, 2009)

you would have to promise not to break out Rush or Adam hahaha

though it IS still kinda far ..do you have them often? maybe i could make one in the future 



NCDave said:


> Alabama's not *that* far from NC, L&L - come on over & join us!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 17, 2009)

hahaha yeah it is..but..ya never know where you can wind up at any given point lol



NCDave said:


> Edit: after consulting a map... apparently it is quite far... bummer...


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yay! American Idol talk!!

So I think Danny has an awesome voice, but I kinda think he's a bit conceited! I loooooooove Matt....but that may be because he's from my home state. And I think Allison is AMAZING for only being 16!!

P.S. I <3 Randy Travis so tonight's episode was extra great for me!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 17, 2009)

i am seriously crushing on Danny *le sigh* <3 :wubu:

oh yeah, how could i forget Allison. She is really really good!! She has the voice of a grown woman.



soleil3313 said:


> Yay! American Idol talk!!
> 
> So I think Danny has an awesome voice, but I kinda think he's a bit conceited! I loooooooove Matt....but that may be because he's from my home state. And I think Allison is AMAZING for only being 16!!
> 
> P.S. I <3 Randy Travis so tonight's episode was extra great for me!


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 17, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> i am seriously crushing on Danny *le sigh* <3 :wubu:
> 
> oh yeah, how could i forget Allison. She is really really good!! She has the voice of a grown woman.



He would be crush worthy...but the cocky-ness is a turn off for me...I dunno. Give me soul man Matt any day!


----------



## NCDave (Mar 17, 2009)

soleil3313 said:


> He would be crush worthy...but the cocky-ness is a turn off for me...I dunno. Give me soul man Matt any day!



Danny is cocky? I don't get that impression at all from him...



Oh... and ADAM IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## NCDave (Mar 17, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> you would have to promise not to break out Rush or Adam hahaha
> 
> though it IS still kinda far ..do you have them often? maybe i could make one in the future



Ok - I'm holdin' ya to it! This is actually my first one ever (May 2nd) - details over in the Events forum ("South"). 

You would be more than welcome my dear :happy: Even though your taste in singers is.... shall we say.... questionable...


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 17, 2009)

NCDave said:


> Danny is cocky? I don't get that impression at all from him...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... and ADAM IS AWESOME!!!



Maybe not everyone can see it....maybe I'm crazy, but that's what I'm reading.

Def not jumping on the Adam is Awesome train with you.....sorry pal. He's a great artist, but doesn't get my vote.


----------



## LisaInNC (Mar 17, 2009)

Dave, if you make me listen to Adam when I am at your house, I will cut my ears off and put them in your salad.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 17, 2009)

I love Adam and I have since I first saw him at his audition. 

I hope Mike is the one to go this week. (In the past I said I wasn't feeling Matt, but I meant Mike. I got their names mixed up.)

I think Scott is good - but not good enough, but will probably stick around because he's blind. People feel more for him.

I thought Allison was amazing tonight.


----------



## NCDave (Mar 17, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> I love Adam and I have since I first saw him at his audition.
> 
> I hope Mike is the one to go this week. (In the past I said I wasn't feeling Matt, but I meant Mike. I got their names mixed up.)
> 
> ...



FINALLY someone sensible! Thank you


----------



## NCDave (Mar 18, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Dave, if you make me listen to Adam when I am at your house, I will cut my ears off and put them in your salad.



Hmmm... fair enough... we'll just stick with the liquor then...


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 18, 2009)

all the south stuff is so far away..i'm TOO south lol

with the exception of the florida folks of course 



NCDave said:


> Ok - I'm holdin' ya to it! This is actually my first one ever (May 2nd) - details over in the Events forum ("South").
> 
> You would be more than welcome my dear :happy: Even though your taste in singers is.... shall we say.... questionable...


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 18, 2009)

Just finished watching the TIVO, and I have to say I really hate Megan Joy Corkhead, or whatever her name is, she does sound like a cat horking up a hairball with that quaver in her voice. 

Matt Giraud was great, I loved Scott too, but why didn't they give Matt crap about being behind the piano? I thought that was rude of Simon. Kris Allen was excellent, Alison? What can I say about the kid. I felt a bit bad for Lil Rounds, country was so far from her safety zone, but I thought she did an amazing job. I was impressed, she looked gorgeous too. 

WOW Anoop! He rocked that Willy Nelson song. The little blond chick with pink hair, can't remember her name, she did fantastic, too. I think I was most disappointed with Danny Gokey and Michael Sarver. I thought Michael would have knocked it out of the park with country, but maybe he was too complacent. Danny just had an off night, I think. I am impressed with the entire group, other than Megan Corkhead


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 18, 2009)

btw I had to agree with Simon - I couldn't understand a word Mike was singing.

I thought Simon was on target tonight with all of his critiques, actually.


----------



## Ash (Mar 18, 2009)

Anoop FTW. Seriously. I got all teary.


----------



## NCDave (Mar 18, 2009)

Ashley said:


> Anoop FTW. Seriously. I got all teary.



Ya big softie... 

Seriously though Anoop did do very, very well - the song suited his voice and he did a great job. Good thing after last week...


----------



## NCDave (Mar 18, 2009)

Lipsync'ing during the group song?!?!? FOR SHAME, IDOL! Dave is not a happy camper right now


----------



## mossystate (Mar 19, 2009)

The boy that has been ' styled ' within an inch of his life. The one who decided to butcher Ring Of Fire ( June Carter Cash, and Johnny, just rolled their eyes as they rolled over in their graves ), just so he could show how fake-edgy-screechy he is......................I want his head on a Chinet plate.

That is all.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 19, 2009)

I didn't get to watch tonight..but i hear they got rid of The blonde chick with the pink tips??? 

I'm shocked by that ..I mean, i know she didn't do a great job with that song, but she's still better than some others who are left (ADAM!!) lol 

the results shock me.


----------



## NCDave (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah the judges actually considered using their save on her, but she completely botched the re-performance of her song so on the basis of that, they let her go. 

Mossy, I disagree, considering the kind of guy Johnny was and his antiestablishment views and his musical collaborations with One Bad Pig, U2, and Rick Rubin, I think he would have appreciated the interpretation.

I know that people either love or hate Adam's performance this week - not much middle ground. But, keep this in mind, is there anyone else on the show who is even capable of giving that performance and hitting those notes? My point is that you can appreciate the talent, without necessarily liking how the talent was employed this week... 

Oh and is it just me or did Michael's story about his little girl make you baw like a baby?


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 19, 2009)

I absolutely love Adam. I just want him to hear him sing all day. :wubu:


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 19, 2009)

NCDave said:


> Mossy, I disagree, considering the kind of guy Johnny was and his antiestablishment views and his musical collaborations with One Bad Pig, U2, and Rick Rubin, I think he would have appreciated the interpretation.
> 
> I know that people either love or hate Adam's performance this week - not much middle ground. But, keep this in mind, is there anyone else on the show who is even capable of giving that performance and hitting those notes? My point is that you can appreciate the talent, without necessarily liking how the talent was employed this week...
> 
> Oh and is it just me or did Michael's story about his little girl make you baw like a baby?


 
I like Michael, but his "Aw shucks" attitude is kinda grating on me at this point. 

I STILL hate Megan Joy Corkhead, she should have been the one to leave this week.


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> The boy that has been ' styled ' within an inch of his life.


 
Adam styled himself that way, that's what he looked like when he showed up at the audition, can't blame the AI stylists for him! :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Mar 19, 2009)

NCDave said:


> Mossy, I disagree, considering the kind of guy Johnny was and his antiestablishment views and his musical collaborations with One Bad Pig, U2, and Rick Rubin, I think he would have appreciated the interpretation.



Adam tries too hard to be ' unique ', thus just being a pretentious mess. Maybe one day he can stop trying so hard...he has some kind of pipes in all that. Every look in the camera was beyond staged and, as Simon said...self-indulgent. Was like an 'edgy' karaoke session in somebody's basement. 



PamelaLois said:


> Adam styled himself that way, that's what he looked like when he showed up at the audition, can't blame the AI stylists for him! :doh:



*L* Just bring it down a bit, Adam. I bet he has a checklist of all the things he needs to remember to put on, in order to look juuuuuuuust so.


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Adam tries too hard to be ' unique ', thus just being a pretentious mess. Maybe one day he can stop trying so hard...he has some kind of pipes in all that. Every look in the camera was beyond staged and, as Simon said...self-indulgent. Was like an 'edgy' karaoke session in somebody's basement.
> *L* Just bring it down a bit, Adam. I bet he has a checklist of all the things he needs to remember to put on, in order to look juuuuuuuust so.


 
Yeah, totally, he needs to chill out. He is just trying way to hard to be a "Rock Star". He kinda annoys me with his perfect hair and makeup. He is talented, but Simon is so right, extremely self-indulgent


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 19, 2009)

I think Adam's got a lot on the line...I mean he comes from a family who was "in the biz" so he's probably pushing himself to do a lot and not realizing that (imo) his insincerity or "self-indulgent"-ness is turning a lot of people off. Or maybe he's so self indulgent that he doesn't care....could be either I suppose. I just think he's a bit much for Idol. He's not who I would vote for, but that's the beauty I suppose....vote for who you want. Yay! Democracy! 

Sad for Alexis but interested to see what will happen next week. 

I absolutely ADORE Kris! And Anoop is pretty fantastic. He scared me with that Monica song and the horrible Michael Jackson interpretation but this week was phenomenal!

Ok...there's my two cents!


----------



## Buffie (Mar 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I bet he has a checklist of all the things he needs to remember to put on, in order to look juuuuuuuust so.



:blush: 

*slowly slips her list behind her back*

>_>

<_<

*whistling nonchalantly*


----------



## NCDave (Mar 25, 2009)

Ladies, ladies, ladies - American Idol is on TONIGHT! 

Can't wait to see what Adam has in store for us!


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't wait!!!!!

I MUST get my slides done before that!!!


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 25, 2009)

I <3 Kris!!!!!

(not diggin' the stubble - go big or go home imo for him, but aside from that)


:bounce::bounce:Yay Kris!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce::bounce:


----------



## NCDave (Mar 25, 2009)

soleil3313 said:


> I <3 Kris!!!!!
> 
> (not diggin' the stubble - go big or go home imo for him, but aside from that)
> 
> ...



Boy needs some swagger!


----------



## Buffie (Mar 25, 2009)

Ohkay, now that's just MEAN.

They put the visually impaired guy in PINK PANTS!

WTF?!?!?


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 25, 2009)

He's cool and confident.....he doesn't need swagga'


----------



## NCDave (Mar 25, 2009)

Not only pink - but FLESH COLORED pants - ROFL!!!

Oh and Michael just finished and he's done... bye bye Michael... sucked bad brother....


----------



## NCDave (Mar 25, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG 

Adam is next and he looks like ELVIS!!!!!!!!

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111oneoneoneoneleveneleven


----------



## NCDave (Mar 25, 2009)

<snif> <snif> Smokey just gave Adam a standing ovation....


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 25, 2009)

WOW.

I take my comments about Adam from last week back.


That. Was. Phenomenal.


----------



## NCDave (Mar 25, 2009)

Allison! WOW! Amazing vocal!


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 25, 2009)

I second that!!!!


----------



## Buffie (Mar 25, 2009)

NCDave said:


> Not only pink - but FLESH COLORED pants - ROFL!!!
> 
> Oh and Michael just finished and he's done... bye bye Michael... sucked bad brother....



I agree... and if it's not Michael, it's Megan. They both outright bombed.

Scott... next time you see your stylist, give them a big whack upside the head. Those pants were FAIL.

Ummm... Adam's hair. Oh Em Gee, we can solve the energy crisis - let's drill for oil THERE!


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 25, 2009)

OH.
MY.
GOD!

ADAM!!! I was hating on him last week, but I have to eat my words, that was an amazing performance! To get a standing ovation from Smoky Robinson?!!?!? That's just fantastic, a once in a lifetime experience.

Allison was amazing, too. That kid has some mad talent.

Scott, Lil, Michael, all let me down this week. And Megan Corkhead sucked again, but even the judges were not kind to her for a change. I hope she goes, but it could be Michael or Scott, too.


----------



## NCDave (Mar 25, 2009)

Buffie said:


> Ummm... Adam's hair. Oh Em Gee, we can solve the energy crisis - let's drill for oil THERE!



Oh come on - it's the ELVIS look!!!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 25, 2009)

ok, i'll give Adam his props this week...he ALMOST went into that high tinny screechy sounding voice on one part of it, but he held it back. So..yeah..he did pretty good THIS week. Though i'm sure he'll go back to the screeching next week. So i'm not even close to being convinced yet lol

Allison though..wow..phenomenal!!! she was my favorite. 

I'm hoping they get rid of Scott or Michael...been waiting on one of them to hit the road ...


----------



## LisaInNC (Mar 25, 2009)

I missed Scott and Adam....but Allison...OMG she blew it OUT!! You go girl!!

I did see Adam's hair though...wtf is REALLY going on...ugh


----------



## NCDave (Mar 25, 2009)

Come on L&L - you know you're a closet Adam-ista!


----------



## Buffie (Mar 25, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> ok, i'll give Adam his props this week...he ALMOST went into that high tinny screechy sounding voice on one part of it, but he held it back. So..yeah..he did pretty good THIS week. Though i'm sure he'll go back to the screeching next week. So i'm not even close to being convinced yet lol
> 
> Allison though..wow..phenomenal!!! she was my favorite.
> 
> I'm hoping they get rid of Scott or Michael...been waiting on one of them to hit the road ...



Yeah... what NCDave said!

You're way into Adam and you know it. You imagine yourself making out with him and running your fingers through his awesome goopy greasy hair and getting hair slime all over your hands and face. Ohhh, the smell of his V05 just makes you happy all over! The taste of his pomade, the waxy texture of his scalp... how can you resist???






(Just kiddin. You know I luv ya!)


----------



## NCDave (Mar 25, 2009)

Lisa - look here for Adam's performance:

http://www.adam-lambert.com/Adam-La...my-Tears-by-Smokey-and-the-Miracles-t532.html

Glad I could help...


----------



## LisaInNC (Mar 25, 2009)

NCDave said:


> Lisa - look here for Adam's performance:
> 
> http://www.adam-lambert.com/Adam-La...my-Tears-by-Smokey-and-the-Miracles-t532.html
> 
> Glad I could help...



Ok fine...I listened...not bad...much better than he usually is.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 26, 2009)

hahahahhaa i'm getting hot just thinkin' about it ...Buffie that description makes me want to touch my no-no place ...or maybe just scratch my eyes out and poke pencils in my ears til they bleed. Yeah, i think i'll go with that one lol 




NCDave said:


> Come on L&L - you know you're a closet Adam-ista!





Buffie said:


> Yeah... what NCDave said!
> 
> You're way into Adam and you know it. You imagine yourself making out with him and running your fingers through his awesome goopy greasy hair and getting hair slime all over your hands and face. Ohhh, the smell of his V05 just makes you happy all over! The taste of his pomade, the waxy texture of his scalp... how can you resist???
> 
> ...


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 26, 2009)

I love Adam and Danny. 

I don't like Scott and I hate Michael.

However, Allison didn't do well at the beginning of her performance.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 27, 2009)

weeeeeeeell i saw that coming. 

Next..Scott....


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm so glad Sarver is gone!


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 28, 2009)

As a side note, unrelated to this season or American Idol, have any of you ever checked out Kurt Nilsen's World Idol performances on youtube? He was amazing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKg7SB-tcdA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi_Redt00ws&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZRp5opbKTg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0cceYU3AOk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvQJpq9mUR4&feature=related

Just thought I'd share. 


/thread derail


----------



## NCDave (Mar 31, 2009)

Well.................... at least Adam was FREAKIN AWESOME!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 31, 2009)

I love Adam. 

I thought Kris was amazing tonight.

I wish Megan would go home.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought Kris, Lil, Allison, and Adam were the best.

Scott and Danny were good too.

Matt - seriously, stick to the blues. 
Anoop - ballads, my man. Ballads. NOT DANCE SONGS.
Megan "Joy" - please go home. That was just an awful performance, way too screechy for my ears to handle.


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 1, 2009)

Megan makes me want put my head under the pillows and cry, I hate her voice. She was horrible tonight. Kris was fantastic, as were Adam and Alison. Matt and Anoop were disappointing. I hope Megan Corkhead goes home, please, I beg of the voters, send her home


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 8, 2009)

Seriously...not one word...not one stinking word about Scott...I mean it.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 8, 2009)

Why does Kellie Pickler insist on shoving her lack of talent down our throats all the time?


----------



## PamelaLois (Apr 9, 2009)

I was so irritated that my DVR didn't get Adam's performance!!! But I did see it on You Tube before the results show. I thought it was really good, but did it really deserve a standing O from Simon? I don't know. I was sad to see Scott leave, but really, it was time, he had gone about as far as he was going to go. The others are more talented. I still love Alison, I hope she wins, but I have a feeling it's gonna be Adam.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 6, 2009)

Damn. That's extremely disappointing.


----------



## soleil3313 (May 6, 2009)

I missed it....who left?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 6, 2009)

I hesitate, in case anyone hasn't seen it yet, but...I guess they'll read this knowing it's probably a spoiler...


Allison went home. 

On the plus side, Adam is still good, and I may get to see Chris live on Friday, since he's coming home and will perform both here in LR and in Conway, 30 miles away. My daughter is thrilled because she knew him before all of this, so it's been surreal for her to see a friend do well on national TV. 

I totally expected Danny to go tonight, though, so it was a shocker to me.


----------



## Paquito (May 6, 2009)

I'm not bothering with the rest of the season since Allison left 

Now the only person that I could stand to see win is Kris, but I'm not happy with how this season turned out.


----------



## soleil3313 (May 6, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> I hesitate, in case anyone hasn't seen it yet, but...I guess they'll read this knowing it's probably a spoiler...
> 
> 
> Allison went home.
> ...



Sad to see Allison leave .....she is AMAZINGLY talented!!!

It IS so great that your daughter gets to see her friend go through all of this. I think Kris has amazing talent as well and I've been cheering for him all along!:smitten: How awesome! I hope you guys enjoy the concert!!!!!!

and thanks for the update!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 6, 2009)

soleil3313 said:


> Sad to see Allison leave .....she is AMAZINGLY talented!!!
> 
> It IS so great that your daughter gets to see her friend go through all of this. I think Kris has amazing talent as well and I've been cheering for him all along!:smitten: How awesome! I hope you guys enjoy the concert!!!!!!
> 
> and thanks for the update!


 You're welcome...and thanks  (you'd think I'd know how to spell his name, though. Kris with a K doesn't seem like the masculine to me, so I automatically think Ch)


----------



## soleil3313 (May 7, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> You're welcome...and thanks  (you'd think I'd know how to spell his name, though. Kris with a K doesn't seem like the masculine to me, so I automatically think Ch)



lol....don't worry I won't tell him you said that!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 10, 2009)

www.votefortheworst.com had this photo on their facebook fan announcement page today. I thought it was a hoot (Danny specifically) and had to share.

I only look at their site for gossip about the Idol kids. I'm a huge fan of Adam's and I was very, very sad to see Allison go last week. Chris and Danny seem like nice guys, but neither are really my cup of tea.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 11, 2009)

Finally Allison is gone!
I couldn't understand a word she sang.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 14, 2009)

I didn't get to watch, who got the heave tonight? Who are the final two? I hope it's Kris and Adam......


----------



## JoyJoy (May 14, 2009)

PamelaLois said:


> I didn't get to watch, who got the heave tonight? Who are the final two? I hope it's Kris and Adam......


You got it.  I don't care who wins now - I like them both, like different sides of the coin. They're both talented, just dramatically different.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 14, 2009)

I cried. =[


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 14, 2009)

Wheeeeeee!

Yay Adam!

p.s. I do enjoy Kris' crooked little cartoon mouth when he sings, but I think he'd be perfect for second place


----------



## mel (May 15, 2009)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....

I'll buy Danny's CD when it comes out!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 16, 2009)

My best friend's cat. The perfect lolcat for this thread. I couldn't resist. (btw, I loved Danny, so this is just good fun.)



View attachment GOKEY.jpg​


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2009)

I can't fucking stand Adam, since the beginning of the show. My whole family dislikes him. We think he can be good at times but we just don't like him and his screaming/squealing/screeching whatever it is.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 16, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I can't fucking stand Adam, since the beginning of the show. My whole family dislikes him. We think he can be good at times but we just don't like him and his screaming/squealing/screeching whatever it is.



I'm with you on this one. I know he's got tons of talent, maybe the best of this season. But I just can't stand him or his singing. Will never find his music on my shelves...


----------



## JoyJoy (May 19, 2009)

I've had something going through my head all week, because of some things I overheard here in Little Rock. 

In the past, I know AI has had a popularity contest aspect to it, but this particular finale drives that notion home in a big way, except that it has a twist to it that doesn't just involve general popularity. Here in AR, people are cheering Kris on in a huge way - as they should be. What troubles me is that I suspect a significant portion of that fan base is siding with him because of the rather obvious nature of Adam's sexuality. 

My daughter is active in the same circles Kris Allen traveled in before his celebrity. When I talked to her about this, she said, "Oh yes, they all view this as a battle of morals!" The Christian vs The Homosexual. This was driven home further this afternoon when an elderly man from a small town nearby was talking with me and asked me if I thought Kris would win. His response was, "Well, you know that other boy is...*whisper*GAY*whisper*, so we have to hope he doesn't win!" Living in the Bible Belt, I'm not surprised it's happening, but it does make me a little sad and frustrated. If Kris wins, I'll always wonder if it was a legitimate win. Whether or not you like Adam or Kris, this should be about talent, not about who they choose as a partner.


----------



## moore2me (May 20, 2009)

Just a little roving reporter input here. My husband and I had to spend the night last Saturday in Conway, Ark (Chris Allen's hometown) for a family reunion. Chris was not in town that night and had left the state. A group of us decided to drive around and take in the sights of the college town after dinner.

I could not believe the crowds of kids lining the streets still hooting and hollering at cars "Vote for Chris". They were on both sides of the road. Some had come into town from buses because the buses were parked in front of the closed stores that evening. Almost all the parking slots were filled with what I imagine were kids who had driven in to join the crowd. For several blocks, all you could hear was "Vote for Chris" and see kids acting like they were at a rock concert. And Chris was no where within several hundred miles!


----------



## LisaInNC (May 20, 2009)

HAHA SHOVE IT ADAM YOU OVERMOUSED FREAK!!!:bounce:


----------



## Paquito (May 21, 2009)

This is too delicious.

Adam this. Adam that. He's so amazing. He's so talented. Blah blah blah!

Victory, sweet victory.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 21, 2009)

If Adam had won I would never gloat and say bad things about Kris. 

Adam is going to have a great career, with or without the AI title. I have no worries.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (May 21, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> If Adam had won I would never gloat and say bad things about Kris.
> 
> Adam is going to have a great career, with or without the AI title. I have no worries.



Agreed! I was a bit bummed that Adam didn't win, but I know he's going to get a record deal in no time! I'm sure we will see much more out of the both of them!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 21, 2009)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Agreed! I was a bit bummed that Adam didn't win, but I know he's going to get a record deal in no time! I'm sure we will see much more out of the both of them!



Adam is the first contestant whose album I would buy, and I've watched since Season 2.

Guess we'll have to wait till after Kris' album is out, but then, look out!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 21, 2009)

Yep. Nothing worse than ugly winners. 

I actually like Kris - he's talented, and an all-around good guy. I'm happy he won, and know that both of them will go far. I'll be looking for Adam's first album, too.


----------



## Ruffie (May 21, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> I've had something going through my head all week, because of some things I overheard here in Little Rock.
> 
> In the past, I know AI has had a popularity contest aspect to it, but this particular finale drives that notion home in a big way, except that it has a twist to it that doesn't just involve general popularity. Here in AR, people are cheering Kris on in a huge way - as they should be. What troubles me is that I suspect a significant portion of that fan base is siding with him because of the rather obvious nature of Adam's sexuality.
> 
> My daughter is active in the same circles Kris Allen traveled in before his celebrity. When I talked to her about this, she said, "Oh yes, they all view this as a battle of morals!" The Christian vs The Homosexual. This was driven home further this afternoon when an elderly man from a small town nearby was talking with me and asked me if I thought Kris would win. His response was, "Well, you know that other boy is...*whisper*GAY*whisper*, so we have to hope he doesn't win!" Living in the Bible Belt, I'm not surprised it's happening, but it does make me a little sad and frustrated. If Kris wins, I'll always wonder if it was a legitimate win. Whether or not you like Adam or Kris, this should be about talent, not about who they choose as a partner.



I said much the same thing last night to my hubby as we watched the results. I figure the bible belt really got behind Chris cause God forbid there would be a gay American Idol. But the best revenge will be success and I feel that boy will have a career no matter what.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 21, 2009)

I think Adam will have a more successful career without the AI win. Aren't AI winners tied to the 19 label and Simon Fuller for a while? Adam will have more artistic freedom with another label. I bet he'll have his choice of record deals to consider once his AI commitment is over. 

I think he's awesome and like Randi, his is probably the first AI contestant whose future CD I'll buy.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 21, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I think Adam will have a more successful career without the AI win. Aren't AI winners tied to the 19 label and Simon Fuller for a while? Adam will have more artistic freedom with another label. I bet he'll have his choice of record deals to consider once his AI commitment is over.
> 
> I think he's awesome and like Randi, his is probably the first AI contestant whose future CD I'll buy.


Yes, I think he is actually much better off not being obligated to the AI franchise - he's not forced to record the awful song that was written for him and make it his first single. David Cook's "Time of My Life" about magic rainbows was, to me, an embarrassment, and that song Kris was singing isn't any better. So I'm personally glad Adam has been spared that. 

Best moments of the night for me? By far, the #1 was when bikini girl got put in her place by Kara. Seeing Queen was also a major highlight. I had a few moments when I was in love with the mute button, but it was a great show, regardless. 

I'm thinking this was the last season of the show for me, though. I've been annoyed in the past by the process of it all, but this time, I'm completely put off. No more AI for me.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 21, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> I said much the same thing last night to my hubby as we watched the results. I figure the bible belt really got behind Chris cause God forbid there would be a gay American Idol. But the best revenge will be success and I feel that boy will have a career no matter what.


 Yeah, there are a lot of people who agree, as well, who don't even live here and see it first-hand. It's all over the internet. Some are calling it sore loser-ism (not a word? ) but really - I sincerely believe Kris' win wasn't an honest one based on his talent. That's not to say that he's not talented and didn't deserve the win - just that the whole thing was incredibly biased. One blogger I read compared it to an election - many people were going to vote for anyone who wasn't Adam. Again, though, that doesn't mean that everyone who voted against Adam was doing it for homophobic reasons - it's just the fact that that element played into it that is annoying me. It's all so convoluted.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 21, 2009)

*Love* this. 



> The best singer didn't win a freaking singing contest.
> 
> When Kris Allen defeated Adam Lambert as the Season 8 "American Idol," it was, as predicted, a seismic upset. The_ Chicago Sun-Times_ said, "David slayed Goliath." Endless bloggers posted reactions like "The biggest robbery since Bush stole the election" and "The end of American Idol's last hope at relevance."
> 
> ...


----------



## JoyJoy (May 21, 2009)

Also...this is why the entire process sucks ass:


----------



## JoyJoy (May 21, 2009)

god, would you look at all these posts? You'd think I was obsessed or something.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 21, 2009)

Joy, yes, lots of posts but they were GREAT. Loved that article also.

I am feeling much happier now


----------



## JoyJoy (May 22, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Joy, yes, lots of posts but they were GREAT. Loved that article also.
> 
> I am feeling much happier now


 Thanks, Randi! I'm glad they helped you feel better! This might make you smile, too: 



> Operatic and theatrical, the reigning "rock god" of American Idol, the SoCal glammer named Adam Lambert is fending off offers by rock stars to join them on tour.
> KISS Frontman Gene Simmons says, Adam was fantastic. He can come out on tour whenever hed like.
> For some, it was a true upset on American Idol when Adam Lambert lost to Kris Allen, but dont worry, the offers are already pouring in for Lambert.
> KISS frontman Gene Simmons was so impressed by Lambert, he told Extra, Adam was fantastic. What a powerful and attractive man he is. He can come on tour whenever hed like. Of course hed have to put his armor on because the fans, especially the KISS fans, take no prisoners. You gotta go big. Gotta be strong. You gotta be a rock, baby!
> ...


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 22, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I think Adam will have a more successful career without the AI win. Aren't AI winners tied to the 19 label and Simon Fuller for a while? Adam will have more artistic freedom with another label. I bet he'll have his choice of record deals to consider once his AI commitment is over.
> 
> I think he's awesome and like Randi, his is probably the first AI contestant whose future CD I'll buy.



This!





JoyJoy said:


> Also...this is why the entire process sucks ass:




They must have AT&T to text.


----------



## soleil3313 (May 22, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Also...this is why the entire process sucks ass:



Why does this make the process suck ass?

Other people could have voted for other contestants x number of times (and probably did).....isn't that what the producers of the show want?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 23, 2009)

soleil3313 said:


> Why does this make the process suck ass?
> 
> Other people could have voted for other contestants x number of times (and probably did).....isn't that what the producers of the show want?


 Because groups of fans who support one contestant over another can totally sway the vote by entering such an extreme amount of votes - making the voting process completely irrelevant. A voting process is meant to convey how many people support one party. When one person votes 250,000 times for one contestant, the results become totally inaccurate and pointless. When an entire show encourages fans to vote as many times as possible for their favorite contestant, there's no way to have faith that the results are in any way accurate - therefore that process sucks ass. It becomes something that has nothing to do with actual talent, and everything to do with how many teeny-boppers are texting or fans rallying the troops to call over and over and over, just because they're in love with one contestant or greatly dislike another. Then you have websites like votefortheworst dot com that encourages people to actually vote for the least talented person. Like I said - convoluted to the point that it's just not enjoyable anymore. 

I give you Taylor Hicks as a perfect example. His "Soul Patrol" rallied the win for him over much more talented contestants - such as Chris Daughtry - as shown by the fact that his album only sold around 700,000 copies in its first year.


----------

